# Belief



## Arthur G. Mustard (Sep 26, 2015)

*Belief
*
Dancing deliriously,
hypnotic state,
breathless beckoning,
someone`s fate.


Savage screams,
painted faces,
silent supplication,
different races.


Witch wonders,
superior mind?
Innocence invoked,
bonds bind.


Celestial chorus,
crops cured,
flint flickers,
blood poured.


Sacrifice offered,
harvest proffered.  



​


----------



## Sonata (Sep 26, 2015)

I am not going to ask myself why, but oh did I like that poem.  Thank you.


----------



## Darkkin (Sep 26, 2015)

Arthur G. Mustard said:


> *Belief
> *
> Dancing deliriously,
> hypnotic state,
> ...



Belief is an awe inspiring and often frightening thing.  There are just a couple of punctuation issues, (marked in blue above).
 The Aztecs spring to mind, upon first read, but with further read throughs, one realises that this is just ambiguous enough to be an overlay for any number of cultures, both factual and fictional.  A master's touch at layering.  Overall, succinct and visceral.  Well wrought.  Also, nice play with the subtle alliteration lines.

- D. the T. of P.B.


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 26, 2015)

Arthur, the fabulous imagery is savage, tension, exquisite... your poem, sublime... for me, one of your best...


----------



## escorial (Sep 27, 2015)

delicious poem


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Sep 27, 2015)

Firemajic said:


> Arthur, the fabulous imagery is savage, tension, exquisite... your poem, sublime... for me, one of your best...



Sometimes savagery is the only way.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice images and structure. I liked it.


----------



## escorial (Dec 5, 2015)

found it again...really found this piece to be to my overall taste..cool read again


----------



## jenthepen (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm sorry I missed this one first time round.  Thanks for bringing it back up, escorial.  

I'm fascinated by the subtext in this poem, the subtle little clues that wind together the ancient and modern and show how human beliefs have changed little over the ages. A deep and thoughtful poem that made me think. Loved it.


----------



## escorial (Dec 5, 2015)

jen there are so many poems i wish to revisit but i'm not to well organised..like your piece spring..so many go missing and i do enjoy going back to a piece i commented on and see if my pov changed.......


----------



## jenthepen (Dec 5, 2015)

Well, I'm glad you brought this one back, esc.


----------

